

Tell HN: Sunspider Benchmarks for TouchPad, iPad 1 and 2, and Galaxy Tab - yahelc

Just got my HP TouchPad, and thought I'd share the Sunspider JavaScript Benchmarks (0.91) for some of the major tablets built-in browsers:<p><pre><code>    HP TouchPad (32GB), WebOS: 4106ms
    Apple iPad 1, iOS 4:  3233ms
    Samsung Galaxy Tab, Android: 2077ms
    Apple iPad 2, iOS 4: ~2000ms
</code></pre>
WebOS's poor performance jibes with what was written here http://randomfoo.net/2011/08/21/hp-touchpad-webos (ie, that its running an older version of Webkit).<p>If anyone has other tablets, please chime in with how it benchmarks by running it here: http://www.webkit.org/perf/sunspider/sunspider.html
======
cygwin98
I'm still waiting for my TP to be shipped. Can you update to the latest 3.0.2
and overclock to 1.5Ghz or 1.7Ghz and re-run the benchmark? That seems to be
the norm from what I read in forums these days. Would like to know how TP
perform in that setting.

~~~
famoreira
Just to confirm. Touchpad 32GB overclocked to 1.7Ghz gives us : 2826ms. So
yes, it makes a big difference!

~~~
yahelc
_Definitely_ worth overclocking it; it regresses to ~4469ms post 3.0.2 upgrade
without overclocking.

------
TobbenTM
Would that be the new Galaxy Tab? (10.1)

~~~
yahelc
It was the one given away at Google I/O, but without any OS updates applied
since then.

